
Hack (and widget) to Comply with Google AdSense Privacy Policy - pierrefar
http://smackdown.blogsblogsblogs.com/2008/06/01/free-google-third-party-ad-providers-widget/
======
kogir
If you use the example code as-is and the blogblogblog page is compromised or
malicious, it can inject arbitrary javascript into your page. Best to html
encode all input from third party sources, especially users.

